# Signs on dehydration



## alyssa20 (May 22, 2015)

I'm a new mommy and I just was wondering what to expect if my hedgie becomes dehydrated.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

The same thing you could expect with any animal that becomes dehydrated. A urinary tract infection is one common thing. Always make sure you hedgehog has plenty of fresh water and always give them fresh water every day.


----------

